# Atv question no spark!



## PChunter (Nov 29, 2008)

I am getting no spark out of the plug. Bought a new coil and still no spark what could it be?


----------



## jhall617 (Nov 29, 2008)

check the magnetto with a voltmeter with it running place the probe into the wire coming out of your case and ground it to the frame. See if your getting any kind of juice. After your done put some liquid electrical tape over the pin hole you made so no water messes it up. good luck


----------



## fishbait (Nov 30, 2008)

what kind of atv


----------



## frankwright (Nov 30, 2008)

Possibly could be the cut off switch on the grip is bad or the "neutral Start" switch.

Both of these will kill the spark so it can't be started.


----------



## PChunter (Dec 1, 2008)

jhall617 said:


> check the magnetto with a voltmeter with it RUNNING place the probe into the wire coming out of your case and ground it to the frame. See if your getting any kind of juice. After your done put some liquid electrical tape over the pin hole you made so no water messes it up. good luck


Can't do that if it won't crank. IT's a 2001 big bear 400 4x4. You can also start it in gear if you pull in the hand break. And the run switch won't even let it try to crank if it's not in the on positon.


----------



## markland (Dec 4, 2008)

Pickup coil or stator is more likely your problem.  The electric starter does not turn it over enough to generate the spark while pull cranking will.  Did this on my Warrior after trying everything else I could change and it works great.  Got my stator and coil from www.rmstator.com, should have what you are needing!  Check out some ATV forums and there are usually several threads about this same problem.  Mark


----------



## PChunter (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks markland. Does this mean I should be able to pull start it and get spark?


----------



## markland (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it does, apparently the starter does not turn the motor over fast enough, or at least that was the reason I was given.  Good luck, Mark


----------



## Less (Dec 4, 2008)

I had the exact same problem on my 1999 Big Bear. The pick up coil was bad. I replaced it myself. If you find that this is your problem also, you will need a yamaha flywheel puller, you are welcome to mine if you would like to borrow it.


----------



## fishbait (Dec 4, 2008)

if youll wait till friday ill post how to check your stator. dont buy parts you dont need. 400 big bear are more prone to have a bad cdi than stator problems.


----------



## markland (Dec 5, 2008)

Just read back thru and you stated you could start it with the brake lever pulled in, but not in neutral?  If that is correct, you may have a switch problem with your brake lever safety switch or neutral switch, you can bypass the lever switch.  If that is the case, then may not be in your coil or stator, may be a wiring or switch problem.   Now you can see why it can be a big problem trying to diagnose the cause of the spark failure, safety switched included.  And yes could be a CDI problem as well.  I checked that by borrowing a working CDI box and checking it as well.  It's just a matter of starting at 1 end and working all the way down checking everything along the way, guess that is why some mechanics make the money it can get very frustrating!  For my Warrior, Ricky Stator had a High Rev CDI, stator, coil  package that was too good to pass up and just bought the whole set up, check E-bay they have some good deals on some things.  Good luck, Mark


----------

